# Sunflower?  Panther Swamp?



## Arrow3 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gonna be headed out next week for a few data to hunt some South Delta wmas.... Gonna have at least 1 free day to hunt somewhere new... I'd appreciate any Pm's if anyone wants to points me in the right direction on either of these places... I can return the help with info on several other places I know in the delta if wanted.. Thanks.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 18, 2017)

I just got back from a 5 day trip to the delta, stale birds and very few stale birds. We tried multiple different setups, lots of decoys, just a few decoys, hitting them hard calling, barely calling, not calling at all, hunting right over the decoys, hunting 75 yards from the decoys, jerk rigs, wonder duck, basically throwing everything we know to try to kill birds, not much worked.


It tough hunting out there right now. Maybe the weather will turn for you by next week, but by the way it's looking summer is here.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 18, 2017)

Unless the weather changes. I'd stay in ugly Thorpe and hunt Wood ducks


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2017)

Talked to a guy I grew up with who still lives in Vicksburg and hunts the south Delta hard on Private land and the WMAs . He told me he has not seen it this bad in years.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 19, 2017)

Supposed to get a lot of rain and cooler weather by the time I go. Hoping the fresh water will have them flying looking for new food.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2017)

Arrow3 said:


> Supposed to get a lot of rain and cooler weather by the time I go. Hoping the fresh water will have them flying looking for new food.



Good luck and i hope you Kill a bunch.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 20, 2017)

Arrow .... my son and I are headed back out on Mon to NW Ms for a few days ... we hunt mostly private but I'll ck with my buddies that live there and see if they have any advice ... if I get any good info I'll PM you .... good luck


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 20, 2017)

Back in the mid 90's - 2003 or so I had good luck in the Long Bayou & Sunflower Greentree Reserviors. Killed Woodies, Mallards, & Gadwall.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like they got a lot of rain over the weekend


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 22, 2017)

How'd it go?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 23, 2017)

Michael F Sights said:


> Back in the mid 90's - 2003 or so I had good luck in the Long Bayou & Sunflower Greentree Reserviors. Killed Woodies, Mallards, & Gadwall.



That is where I grew up duck hunting.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> How'd it go?



I killed a triple banded can you fool. You know I haven't been yet..


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hunt turned out pretty good. We killed mallards, woodies, gadwalls, and green wings... I killed a banded green wing too!


----------

